# Our last offshore trip this summer



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Once again it’s been a super long time since I’ve been on here but I decide to ditch all social media so here I am ha!! Short story .... Me and my Girlfriend decide to plan a trip out on a Saturday morning only to get out and my bottom machine decides to give up! I suggested we head back in !! She suggested we just do it The old school way lol... needless to say she was right! What an amazing day it was! Tight lines


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a mix.....hahaha, doing it blind sometimes pays off!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A Dang Fine Mess of Fish !


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah Triggerfish is Closed.. Sept 28th.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Ah Triggerfish is Closed.. Sept 28th.


He said he went out on a Sat morning. Probabley was when ttigger was open. Ah.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

sealark said:


> He said he went out on a Sat morning. Probabley was when ttigger was open. Ah.


Guess So.. just not wanting anyone to pull heat to themselves !!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> Guess So.. just not wanting anyone to pull heat to themselves !!!


Triggerfish season was open when we caught these fish no worries... I can’t remember the date we went ... this was earlier in the year...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch


----------

